# I'm sick and tired of these mother****ing snakes on this mother****ing plane!!



## Carol (Sep 4, 2010)

Because some stories you just can't make up!! 

Lizard King pleads guilty to smuggling 95 live snakes


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 4, 2010)

Carol said:


> Because some stories you just can't make up!!
> 
> *Lizard King *pleads guilty to smuggling 95 live snakes




Jim Morrison is alive?


----------



## Carol (Sep 4, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> Jim Morrison is alive?



Sure seems like it.  "Smuggled Snakes" would make such a good title for a Doors album


----------



## Blade96 (Sep 5, 2010)

"I'm sick and tired of these mother****ing snakes on this mother****ing plane!!"

Hehe, I loved that movie.


----------

